# Ahab's Project Log: A Case Study on Futility



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Recently, after staring at my piles of unpainted models and disassembled kits, I've decided that the only way I'm ever going to get anything done is to write my goals down, which is why I'm making this thread. Its purpose: to boldly, though probably somewhat slowly, get more stuff done than Ahab has ever done before. Hopefully, anyway. 

This first post will list my current project goals and will be updated as progress is made. Individual posts will be added to show off the goodies as they get done.

Project Goals for 2015: 

Project One: 1000pt US Army (Boltaction)









Painted:

Bupkis. :cray:

Assembled:

16 Rangers

2 man sniper team

2 man bazooka team 

1 Dude with a shotgun that I have no idea what to do with

Being Shipped: 

Box of Buffalo Soldiers 

To Purchase: 

Rubicon M4A3

81mm mortar team. 


Project Two: Robotech RPG Tactics box set
..... which I've had for a year, or so. 









Painted: 

Bupkis, again. 

Disassembled: 

Around 34 mechs. :crazy:

With luck, I'll at least get one of them done. :laugh:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Currently spring break, so I've had a bit of time to sit down and get some Rangers and weapons teams put together. Not sure when I'll manage to get them fully painted up - still waiting on some decals from Warlord- but I hope to have them all at least base coated within the next 2-3 weeks, college schedule permitting.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Studying for the MCAT has succeeded in driving me half nuts, so I figured I'd save what's left by getting some stuff painted. Here are the results: 










I've been going back and forth on with color choice to go with, and I think I've decided on the darker blue grey. 










The above is the result of that choice. Little iffy on how the white helmet turned out. Never been particularly good with white... maybe fewer layers. If y'all can offer any advice, I'd appreciate it. Also, tell me what y'all thoughts are on the two primary armor colors. I'd like to read what you think.

EDIT: The Boltaction stuff is still on the hit list, but I left it at my parents place and... well... lazy.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Been a while between drinks, good to see you back again! 

Those Fenrisian types look really good, runic weapons and swinging hair-braids all. I also really like your blending on the pelts, it looks excellent from here!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks! Honestly, I'm not sure if what I did on the pelts would qualify as blending or not. All I did was slap on some bleached bone and then hit it with three progressively darker brown washes. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

gen.ahab said:


> Thanks! Honestly, I'm not sure if what I did on the pelts would qualify as blending or not. All I did was slap on some bleached bone and then hit it with three progressively darker brown washes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Still that made for a really great effect on the fuzzy bits.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Love the title of your plog, I feel your pain brother, I personally suckle on the teet of the foul god of procrastination, my land raider crusader not yet finished came with metal hurricane bolters!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Roganzar said:


> Still that made for a really great effect on the fuzzy bits.


I appreciate that. :grin: If you ever need to do quick fur, the tutorial for the technique is up on Space-Wolves-Grey. Essentially, it's a coat of bleached bone, then a layer of gryphon sepia over the entire thing, followed by a layer of ogryn flesh and devlan mud, working the two final layers in as you go. Takes maybe an hour, just because of the drying time, though you could probably just slap it on in about 30. 



Oldman78 said:


> Love the title of your plog, I feel your pain brother, I personally suckle on the teet of the foul god of procrastination, my land raider crusader not yet finished came with metal hurricane bolters!!!!!!!!!!!!


Metal? I didn't even know they did the hurricane bolters in metal. :laugh: That being said, I'm pretty sure I have an unpainted metal ven dread sitting around somewhere in my parent's place...


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Studying for the MCAT has succeeded in driving me half nuts, so I figured I'd save what's left by getting some stuff painted. Here are the results:


Models look great man, Just started first year med and I can confirm you will go just as crazy with study for that as the MCAT itself. So crazy in fact it brought me back to painting. (3-4 yr hiatus)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Right, so I've been chatting with my buddy and we've come to the conclusion that the blue shoulder pad is way too close to the base color and it's really not working out, which means that I'm going to need to figure out another color to throw on there. I'm thinking red, but I'm not sure. Any advice?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Red would work, but you've already got red spot colours. What about bone, or a starscape like on Xenobiotic's Phoenix marine tanks and my skitarii/titan/aircraft?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The starscape, while it would be awesome, is way beyond what I can comfortably do at the moment. 

The bone color, though, is definitely an idea and one I could pull off. There's quite a bit of bone already on the model, so maybe a different shade? I'll pick up some vallejo ivory and off-white and see how it looks. Thanks for the idea!


----------

